# S3 weird notification



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

This came to me like a txt but it's not from a phone number and I don't have any weather apps installed. Does this phone have a weather warning?

The Galaxy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Galaxy


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it does go into messaging settings and at the very bottom it'll alert you for weather, amber alerts, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't disable presidential alerts lol

The Galaxy


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got that too but I like it so keeping it on 

Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like it also

The Galaxy


----------



## zim2704 (Nov 28, 2011)

flash flood warning?!?!?! I'm in central Kansas and it's gotten bad enough I would just like to see a cloud. It's so dry here my front and back yard(haven't been watering) are starting to form cracks due to the ground being so dry. 106Fahrenheit as I'm typing


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Same here that was a freak rainstorm that lasted for 5 minutes.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe that is from the national weather service. They started sending messages for severe weather on several carriers regardless of what phone you have.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

i have gotten one of those.


----------

